# HC Modifier



## amandainez08 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can anybody tell me anything about this modifer? Also, what does it have to do with geriatrics?


----------



## syllingk (Sep 2, 2011)

That is kinda vague. It reads Adult program, geriatric and it is not covered or valid by medicare. Not sure exactly what you are looking for.


----------

